# Brose motor



## Ninjabuggie (Jan 29, 2021)

Hiya guys I'm new here . I've got a intermittent problem with my brose motor it's in a 2019 fantic 160 travel mtb . The power is awesome but it has issues . Some times it's just awesome then for no reason it just dropped off and if I stop peddling and gradually press on it comes back . The worst is if I peddle flat out down hill and come to a incline it sort of backs off . You still have power but not what you should have . Really confusing. Anyone any ideas


----------

